
Mobile Websites DreamSoft - dsitspl
We would encourage a separate Mobile Website which will be only meant
for viewing on Mobile Phones and Tablets by your Clients. When on Mobile
your client visits your main website like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mydomain.com ; it
will automatically redirect them to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.mydomain.com ; on this, a
separate interface (GUI) will be there with the data clearly visible for
Mobile Devices. Mobile Display will have no Menu Links and it will be
with Bigger Fonts and display suitable for viewing on Mobiles. Having a
Responsive website which is mobile compatible is not all the time view
able comfortably on  Mobile Devices. In times of Mobiles, more then 90%
of the Visitors on your website come through Handheld devices rather
then Laptops or Desktops. DreamSoft specializes designs most suitable
for Mobile Devices and can turn around the readability and usability of
your website in positive results.
Go with DreamSoft in assisting you to get a new Mobile Website
today...visit : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dreamsoftindia.com
#mobile #mobileappdevelopment #appdevelopment #mobileapps #mobileapp
#mobiledevices #mobilesecurity  #android #business
======
verdverm
HN is not a marketing site, hashtags don't work here btw.

